# Festool OF 2200 router for router table?



## alfadimention (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I was wondering if anybody actually installed a Festool OF 2200 router on the router table. I traded my DW625 for Festool OF2200 knowing it would accept larger bits (as opposed to DW625) but now am wondering how to safely install it on my Kreg router table for occasional use with very large bits as I can only see two openings at the bottom of the platform I could use to screw it on.

Also, is it possible to take the springs out to make it more router table friendly? Festool support just told me it would possibly void the warranty but never answered my question via email.

Will appreciate any input on this topic.

Michael


----------



## waho6o9 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Fog*



alfadimention said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anybody actually installed a Festool OF 2200 router on the router table. I traded my DW625 for Festool OF2200 knowing it would accept larger bits (as opposed to DW625) but now am wondering how to safely install it on my Kreg router table for occasional use with very large bits as I can only see two openings at the bottom of the platform I could use to screw it on.
> 
> ...



Festool Owners Group (FOG) has some router table 2200's.


----------



## alfadimention (Dec 14, 2011)

waho6o9 said:


> Festool Owners Group (FOG) has some router table 2200's.


Thank you, James.

I found some info there on the topic. Basically, one needs to attach one of the spare base plates from the bottom of the router table and use Leigh style or toggle clamps for extra security. 

Some people suggested just fixing an extra base and snap the router into it while others question the safety of such a set up as the snapping mechanism was not designed to hold the router upside down.


Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

A simple lawn mower clip will do the job just fine.. ( 4ea. needed) that you can get it from any hardware store..(called cable clips)

====


----------



## alfadimention (Dec 14, 2011)

*lawn mower clip*



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> A simple lawn mower clip will do the job just fine.. ( 4ea. needed) that you can get it from any hardware store..
> 
> ====


Thank you, Bob. It does look like it will be strong enough for the job. I will probably just use to bolts through the existing holes in the base (with the plate taken off) that will keep the router centered and reinforce the connection with the lawn mower clips. It will be cheaper and probably steadier than buying and extra base plate and screwing it to the router table.

I don't need any super quick connection there as the router will be used rarely in the router table set up. As long as it is safe and steady.

Looks like we solved that problem.

Thanks again, guys.

Michael


----------

